# ghost squatters



## jake4569 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok try and follow me on this. So I'm sittin here watchin the scifi channel, a shows on called paranormal activity. Now this show and that show ghost hunters have always been kinda rediculess to me, but idk I kinda got sucked into it this time. Anyways I was thinking what if instead of ghosts this was just some elaborate plan of some squatters to scare these people who just bought this house outta their squat.. I mean if they do their squat once again right!? Idk just a random thought. I for one don't believe in ghosts, even after all the dmt.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 4, 2011)

I've actually thought about that too, especially in the Bobby Mackey's Music World episode of Ghost Hunters on Travel.
I believe in ghosts, but I think most of those ghost shows are faked in the first place. Ghost Hunters though, I have no reason to believe they're fake. They actually DO pick up some shit. They use UV Cameras, Thermal cameras and a whole buncha shit


----------

